# delayed greeting



## massaman (May 7, 2009)

well kind of a late greeting but hi from michigan

Names Paul but everyone calls me the Massaman


----------



## revmdn (May 7, 2009)

Well, welcome to the forum.


----------



## ismart (May 7, 2009)

Welcome to the forum  .


----------



## [email protected] (May 7, 2009)

Welcome from sunny florida.


----------



## hibiscusmile (May 7, 2009)

Welcome Paul, OHio!


----------



## Dinora (May 12, 2009)

massaman said:


> well kind of a late greeting but hi from michiganNames Paul but everyone calls me the Massaman


*gasp!*

You posted stuff first with out introducing yourself! You did things out of order!!!  

How did you slip past the Rick?!! :huh: 

*ducks as Rick throws stuff at me!* :lol: 

Welcome from Houston!!!  

*hugs*

Dinora


----------



## Swipht (May 20, 2009)

Shiney disco ball! *stares* Huh what? Oh hi! Welcome to the forum


----------



## Rick (May 20, 2009)

Better late then never I suppose.


----------



## superfreak (May 28, 2009)

haHA!!! never is the ONLY way! now you will never know my true identity! *disappears in a cloud of mantids*

hey from oz!


----------

